
Access to Big Retailers Inventory - farshadta
I am searching for accessing real-time inventory and pricing from big retailers, like Walmart, Target, Home Depot, etc. Some companies are doing this like Brickseek, but not sure how they do it. Can anyone help?
======
core-questions
Probably running a scraper, honestly. I don't think these companies offer API
access.

